# Freeze Dried Fruit



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

I normally don't keep a lot of fresh fruit in the house because it typically goes bad before we can eat all of it. When I do have fruit, it's usually apples and grapes, which I give to the rats if we have it. However, I've been trying to figure out a way to get some fruit into my boys without buying and wasting fresh fruit.

Yesterday, I picked up some Gerber Graduates Mini Fruits, which are basically small pieces of freeze-dried fruit. I got the strawberry and banana kind, but they also sell apple. The only ingredient is freeze dried fruit. Nothing else.

Every day, my boys get a mixture of green beans, green peas, corn, carrots, and sometimes broccoli, plus whatever else I have in the house, but always the first four. So they get their veggies. I've also been giving them fruit baby food, and now the freeze-dried pieces. Of course, all of this is in addition to their lab blocks, oatmeal, and small amounts of nuts/seeds that they get daily.

Basically, I want to know if you think freeze dried fruit plus fruit baby food is enough fruit for them during the times I don't have fresh fruit in the house?

Thanks 

(And sorry I ask so many questions!)


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I am no professional but I think that probrably you are giving them enough fruit I think it depends on how much of the freeze dried fruit you give them but thats my opinion and you should wait until a more expierienced user comments.


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

I think it is probrably enough fruit for your rats depending on how much or often you give it however donttake my word and wait for a more professional rat owner comes on because I have never had to face a nutritional situation like this. Good luck!


----------



## shelabama (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## therathugger (Feb 9, 2012)

No problem, sorry for the double post.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't really recommend feeding freeze dried fruits regularly, to kids or rats. Because they have been depleted of water and essentially concentrated, they are very high in sugar and calories. A single raisin to a rat is the size of a large grapefruit to us...


----------

